# Way to clean out the back of the dryer drum



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello. This morning I noticed that a lot of the holes in that back drum plate are filled with burnt lint. Is there an easy way of removing that and cleaning it out? In looking at the inside of the dryer, I see a few screw heads. If I remove those will the back of the drum come off inside the dryer? Something tells me that no.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Suck out with a shop vac? Blow through with compressed air?


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

huesmann said:


> Suck out with a shop vac? Blow through with compressed air?


thank you Hue....blowing through will just scatter them and they will remain in there. Also, the lint balls are fairly compact so sucking them out will probably not work.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You need to get them out of there. Charred dryer lint is extremely flammable.

I wouldn’t dismiss the suggestion to try sucking them out. It will either work or it won’t.

If it failed, I think I would try either a set of miniature needle nose pliers or a mosquito clamp (medical forceps or hemostat). Reach in, grab the lint ball, extract. The mosquito clamps will lock down on the lint as you close the clamp.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

OP, where is your lint trap located?


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

huesmann said:


> OP, where is your lint trap located?


at the front. It's a plastic mesh that pulls out and gets cleaned out. I correct my statement in that not all of those holes have lint. But I did notice that some of them had some brownish balls in them. I would love to remove that rear disk and really clean it out. But something tells me that I will need to remove the back cover, remove the drum, and then take it out. That's too much work, specially since the dryer sits atop the washer.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd try sucking them out with a shop vac first. Use a brush tip on the hose if they need some help dislodging.


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

huesmann said:


> I'd try sucking them out with a shop vac first. Use a brush tip on the hose if they need some help dislodging.


I don't own a shop vac, but I do have one of those small Shark vacuums that have quite a bit of suction. I shall try the baby shark tu tu tu turuturu


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd take the time to remove the back panel and get in there and clean it manually. Like Oso954 mentioned, lint is extremely flammable. If you choose to do this, remove the majority by hand and then follow up with a damp rag. 

A few years ago I was using the dryer and smelled a burning smell. Shut it down and removed the back panel and found this mess. Before and after pic attached.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Did you solve the problem that was causing the air to bypass the lint trap?


----------



## West coast (Mar 21, 2021)

NABRIL said:


> Hello. This morning I noticed that a lot of the holes in that back drum plate are filled with burnt lint. Is there an easy way of removing that and cleaning it out? In looking at the inside of the dryer, I see a few screw heads. If I remove those will the back of the drum come off inside the dryer? Something tells me that no.


----------



## West coast (Mar 21, 2021)

I had similar issues with our frigidare gallery series gas dryer. Cleaned out all the common areas for lint. However i noticed in the dryer back heat element lots of lint. No real good way to access as it's covered by a metal grill with holes. Best method was small flat head screw driver and tweezers. Once the bulk was removed I was able to take a screw and twist clockwise. Holding the screw at the tip and turning clockwise and lint spun on the screw as I pulled. Then shop vac the last bits. Worked ✔


----------



## stuarm2 (5 mo ago)

Oso954 said:


> You need to get them out of there. Charred dryer lint is extremely flammable.
> 
> I wouldn’t dismiss the suggestion to try sucking them out. It will either work or it won’t.
> 
> If it failed, I think I would try either a set of miniature needle nose pliers or a mosquito clamp (medical forceps or hemostat). Reach in, grab the lint ball, extract. The mosquito clamps will lock down on the lint as you close the clamp.


It worked for me just now. Of course I tried the hard way first by taking off the lower back plate that gives you access to the electrical wiring, motor, and more damn screws! Anyway, I like the air compressor idea after trying the shopvac way, that joyously surprised the hell out of me watching the lint fill up my tank! BTW, it was a mini shopvac so it really was surprising. ✌


----------

